# SOG kit fitting



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

Ordered a SOG unit from vangear (thanks ben & lizzie - cheaper than symonspeed & sent from them anyway!), and fitted it this week. To say it's fiddly is an understatement - the instructions are far from comprehensive, and although I'm reasonably up with following things like this, it must have lost a few bits in the translation from the original German. The method of fixing the wires to the sticky pads via the tyraps is a case in point. But I got there in the end, and look forwrd to not having to use the chemicals. has anybody else been through this traumatic exercise of cutting holes and hacking bits off various bits of the van?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Have been considering this for a little while but have not have the nerve to do it. Also thought about going to Torquay and letting them do it! If its as difficult as you suggest pleased I left it alone.
Ian


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all,
I fitted two of these SOG kits now, fitting the loom is a bit like fighting a snake but not to bad.
the SOG kit itself is a fantastic idea none of thet gopin chemical smell in the the van works for me .
Twodogs


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Strange that because i'm usually absolutely useless fitting accesories and normally give electrics a wide berth and get the experts to do it, however thought i'd have a go this time and I found fitting mine fairly straightforward, I even tapped into the wiring without blowing fuses or starting any fires!

The only thing I found tricky was getting the on/off switch stuck in the correct postion up in the bowels of the cassette housing, oh, and it needed a large gulp of air and a fair dose of confidence for me to let myself loose with that drill thingy that rips a large hole in the side of the toilet door! I got it correct, but only after several measures and re-measures to make sure.

Having used it a few times now, i reckon it's up there for accessory of the year, 'tis an exellent piece of kit.

pj


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

peejay

"bowels of the cassette housing..."

very appropriate


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That was purely unintentional 'bog'normike, honest :roll: 

pj

(flushed with success at my new found toilet humour). ottytrain4:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Ordered a SOG unit from vangear (thanks ben & lizzie - cheaper than symonspeed & sent from them anyway!), and fitted it this week. To say it's fiddly is an understatement - the instructions are far from comprehensive, and although I'm reasonably up with following things like this, it must have lost a few bits in the translation from the original German. The method of fixing the wires to the sticky pads via the tyraps is a case in point. But I got there in the end, and look forwrd to not having to use the chemicals. has anybody else been through this traumatic exercise of cutting holes and hacking bits off various bits of the van?


Hello there

We had our sog unit fitted to our new Timberland. It had to be fitted through the offside rear as our loo compartment door is not on the outside of the vehicle. Access to empty the loo is gained via rear doors of the base vehicle & then another door.

We have never like the smell of chemicals right from our camping days when we used to have a toilent tent & loo fpr the kids. The stink the chemicals made then & in the caravan put us off using them in our vans. That was the main reason no only reason for never using the loo in our motorhomes. Then we found this and mlist and read about the sogs. This seemed to be the answer. We are so pleased with it. Would never go back to chemicals. It does work very well. Even easier to clean even after four days/nights equivilant of wild camping. So a good test.

Ben & lizzie also sell the spare bung that we use when emptying the loo. I could see that that could quite easily get lost down the waste disposal point. Now that woud be an inconvenience.

Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth,

I had the same concern so I have attached my 'bung' to the carry handle with a piece of cord just long enough so it can removed/replaced in its housing. No fea of losing it anymore.

pj


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> I had the same concern so I have attached my 'bung' to the carry handle with a piece of cord just long enough so it can removed/replaced in its housing. No fea of losing it anymore.
> 
> pj


Hi pete

I did something similar but himself didnt think it a good idea & although I dont mind emptying the loo I cant carry it when its full or manage it at some of the emptying points.
Motorhomer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just thought I'd report back about the use of the Sog unit - it's had the first real test in hot conditions this last weekend - 3 days in direct sun & no iffy smells at all - previously we had to make sure that we were in the shade and/or put up with the smells.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

So pleased BOGnormike!

Before this stream fades away, can I re-ask a question that I posed before when the site was having problems.


I have had previous very satisfactory experience of fitting and using a SOG in a Hymer B644.
I now have a Hymer B694 and the tiolet cassette door is adjacent to the main door into the van. I would like to fit a SOG but do not fancy the outlet being so close to the main door (I know there is very little smell even when the toilet is in use - but having sat in a chair outside on one occasion it can happen!).
Has anyone any experience, especially perhaps Ben and Lizzie, of fitting one with the outlet futher away? I wonder if there is a way to fit the outlet under the van?
Any brilliant ideas, please?
BillD


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just thought i would ressurect this thread as Vangear no longer deal in SOG Systems, however Outdoor Bits does stock these and spares,
see http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/13 for more info and to buy online.


----------



## toddie10 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Sog unit bung,*

Can anyone tell me where I buy one of these bungs please, I struggle when emptying the cassette 
Toddie10


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Sog unit bung,*



toddie10 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I buy one of these bungs please, I struggle when emptying the cassette
> Toddie10


Hi Toddie

Try here: http://www.outdoorbits.com/sog-toilet-spares-c-439_484.html

What cassette have you got?

Ben


----------

